# G60 throttle body with supercharged cis?



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

Im doing an Eaton M62 charged ABA with a counterflow head on boost sensitive CIS Basic. A basic junkyard build making use of lots of spare parts laying around. Would a G60 TB work to relieve boost pressure at idle or is it not needed? Could you let the bypassed air just vent into the atmosphere or would it have to be routed back through the intake?


----------



## bubba_vw (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: G60 throttle body with supercharged cis? (Uberocco83)*

just vent it to the atmosphere. it sounds better also.


----------



## 20psirabbit (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: G60 throttle body with supercharged cis? (Uberocco83)*

I'm on the same deal right now as well, I've got a clutched m62 that I'm on the fence about throwing on my 84 gti with stock jh. I'd like to, but if it's going to be a bunch of drama then I'll just leave it n/a. What's the basic parts layout for a system like this?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

If your path goes "Air Meter-supercharger-throttle body" then you need to plumb it back into the pre-supercharger intake tract.
You're still metering that air even if you aren't using it, so if you vent it to the atmosphere your going to be overfueling in a serious way while you're idling.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbinepowered* »_If your path goes "Air Meter-supercharger-throttle body" then you need to plumb it back into the pre-supercharger intake tract.
You're still metering that air even if you aren't using it, so if you vent it to the atmosphere your going to be overfueling in a serious way while you're idling. 

I agree


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: G60 throttle body with supercharged cis? (Uberocco83)*

Thats what I figured..........the supercharger will be pulling the plate up and over fueling at idle if I didnt reroute it before the charger. Unlike a turbo which isnt doing anything at idle. I too have a clutch type eaton off of a C230 Mercedes. I may try to come up with some other type of pulley for it so I can ditch the big clutch but I did pick up a TDI serpentine crank pulley thats huge to use with it, even bigger than an auto G60 pulley. If I got 8 or 10 psi with it that would be awesome. I was going to try this on an ABA/counterflow engine with stacked head gaskets but instead I just had the head decked and a nice valve job done and picked up a 276 cam so its going in my daily driver. Im making a bracket to work on a JH with a MK3 serpentine setup.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: G60 throttle body with supercharged cis? (Uberocco83)*

have you upgraded fuel dizzy or WUR...?


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

You would want to research CIS and how to make adjustments to the fuel system. The first step would be to adjust control pressure.


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60ING)*

Yeah, I have a few different options for fueling. I used to have an Unwired Tools UTCIS-V on my 16v but I traded to a guy to use on his 911 for a nice sofa. Ive got a VWMS fuel distributor and a Volvo 240T one and I have a couple turbo WURs........I also have a Digi 1 harness............ its blasphemy to say such a thing in the CIS forum! I actually decided not to use the Eaton on this motor and instead spent some money in the head and had it decked .020, new guides and valves with 3 angle job and put a 276 cam in it. I just got it running and have about 100 miles on it and all is great. This is just a great street motor. Right now its running CIS-L but Im going to try Basic and then CIS-E just to see which I like the best. I like things about each and I have an Innovate LC-1 to help me along the way.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Uberocco83)*

learn how to adjust the wur


----------



## Uberocco83 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (G60ING)*

I know how to adjust a warm up regulator.................. Do you think if I didnt know how to adjust control pressure I would have payed $500 for a programmable warm up regulator? Which by the way was awesome but a little overkill for my 16v. I know all about how to set up CIS to run properly. My question in the beginning was what to do with boost pressure at closed throttle with a supercharger on CIS, fueling isn't an issue.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Uberocco83)*

reroute it back after the airmeter but before the supercharger.


----------

